# Night Fishing



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Been really hot lately and was wondering how the night fishing was. Anybody have experience doing this without going to the edge? Any advice? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I would be interested to hear any reports as well.


----------



## boda (Jun 26, 2014)

What are you fishing for ?

We do a few night fishing trips for red snapper each season, but of course that is now over. The red snapper bite just fine at night. The sharks seem a bit more active at night, but we are still able to manage to get most of the fish in the boat. We usually end up tossing a shark rig down before we call it a night and usually are able to hook up with at least one decent size shark. I have heard many of the commercial guys say triggers stop feeding at night. While I have never targeted triggers at night, It seems we are able to get baits down to snapper that in the day time would often be picked apart by triggers. When the weather is nice, night fishing is really cool experience.

Of course, you need to be careful running at speed during the night. We always take our time running out and back. The chance of spotting any floating debris is extremely minimal and you all know what stuff is floating out there. The chance of hitting a floating tree or stump at 35 mph is always there. Better to take it slow.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's all we fish is night your deeper reefs have football Mingo like advocate anteres , 21 hole, timber holes and bridge rubble. We fish the edge,yellow gravel mostly at night scamp and mingos are on fire at night and have been doing well catching cusk ell and amberjack. The early early morning bite is one to die for caught all kinds of species king, wahoo, black in tuna and mahi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Anything in season. Snappers are plentiful but off limits. Thanks for advice floater but was looking for something closer, preferably within cell range for emergency reasons. Also Floater, which bridge rubble? Not comfortable being offshore without a means to contact help unless other boat or boats along for the trip with a pack to stay together. ​


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Forgot to mention black snapper. All the bridge rubble blackwater 4500 8500 and I 10 all have black snapper and such on the just remember chum and light tackle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks bro


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

You guys going that far out at night I'm assuming you travel to destination before dark and paddle around spot to spot during night. We recently made a night trip but didn't go any further out than 5 miles. Might have ventured further out if other boats were out there but we saw no lights beyond our position. Didn't feel comfortable going far out alone, you never know if something will go wrong and it's nice to know other vessels are close by to render assistance if needed.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you talking about going out at night in a kayak ? I wasn't sure until your last post about paddling around. You probably would have better replies if you would have put this in the Kayak section instead of the Offshor Reports section. We fished an overnighter last year at paradise hole during snapper season. We managed a limit but it was nothing worth bragging about. We also ended up catching 4 kings. May have been because we had a flourescent light in the water ? It was cool seeing all of those squid in the lights too.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Are you talking about going out at night in a kayak ? I wasn't sure until your last post about paddling around. You probably would have better replies if you would have put this in the Kayak section instead of the Offshor Reports section. We fished an overnighter last year at paradise hole during snapper season. We managed a limit but it was nothing worth bragging about. We also ended up catching 4 kings. May have been because we had a flourescent light in the water ? It was cool seeing all of those squid in the lights too.


That's when you catch all the live squid and head to deeper water edge yellow gravel area

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

jcasey said:


> Are you talking about going out at night in a kayak ? I wasn't sure until your last post about paddling around. You probably would have better replies if you would have put this in the Kayak section instead of the Offshor Reports section. We fished an overnighter last year at paradise hole during snapper season. We managed a limit but it was nothing worth bragging about. We also ended up catching 4 kings. May have been because we had a flourescent light in the water ? It was cool seeing all of those squid in the lights too.


Nah, I'm not going 5 miles or to the edge in a Kayak at anytime much less at night. 

Floater, when I get back I'll give you a shout if you don't mind my boat and crew tag behind ya for a trip. Would love to go way out there at night but not alone.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> Nah, I'm not going 5 miles or to the edge in a Kayak at anytime much less at night.
> 
> Floater, when I get back I'll give you a shout if you don't mind my boat and crew tag behind ya for a trip. Would love to go way out there at night but not alone.


Let us know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------

